# CarNet 3G service is going away.



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

A few minutes ago, I received this email from VW stating that AT&T will be shutting off their 3G network in February 2022. This is what CarNet uses in the 2019 and earlier MY.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OK, I'm going to ask my usual "dumb" question.
What does the 2020 and newer models use?
4G?

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MY20 went to LTE modules that by default use Verizon but you can opt to use T-Mo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Will VW update the older cars to be able to continue using CarNet or are they SOL?

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SOL per the email. Carriers are shutting off 3G service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> SOL per the email. Carriers are shutting off 3G service.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





https://image.cn.vw.com/lib/fe3815707564057a761679/m/1/1c75f035-4e8f-4234-bacb-f23c121ecbc8.pdf




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I get that, but can AND will VW update cars (new modules) to continue service.

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It doesn’t appear so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

That's re-assuring 

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reached out to VW and they said they are working on alternative options and will reach out when more info becomes available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

3G end of life announcement by the carriers goes back to at least 2016 in USA, and I'm sure the writing was on the wall before then as well. Not sure VW rolling out a 3G only device on a 2019 model was the smartest move.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

All to save a buck upfront to lose revenue on the backend  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

For me it's not a huge issue. CarNet never worked right from day 1 in my Tiguan. The dealership even had it for 6 weeks to replace the CarNet module and other troubleshooting; it was still having issues after that. That was when I had them cancel my service and give me a refund.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I had CarNet issues as well. It worked for a few days after I connected, and then it was flakey.
I contacted CarNet and took the car to the dealer, they pulled the fuse for the module...

When nothing worked (to make it stable), I dug around online and found a thread that said you should deleted the connection in the app, and then reconnect.
I had tried deleting the app, and re-installing, with no change in flakey operation.

I followed the guidance from that thread, deleted the connection to the car IN THE APP, reconnected and it has worked flawlessly since.

Bob.


----------



## vw jetta advice 23 (Oct 22, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I had CarNet issues as well. It worked for a few days after I connected, and then it was flakey.
> I contacted CarNet and took the car to the dealer, they pulled the fuse for the module...
> 
> When nothing worked (to make it stable), I dug around online and found a thread that said you should deleted the connection in the app, and then reconnect.
> ...


I love your Tiguan, Bob! The LED headlights are stunning, that is definitely going to be a must have on my next VW!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

vw jetta advice 23 said:


> I love your Tiguan, Bob! The LED headlights are stunning, that is definitely going to be a must have on my next VW!


Heh, Thanks 

I was actually looking for something for my wife (we bought a 2020 Outback Onyx for her last January).
She wanted a few things the Outback didn't have.
When I sold my 1995 Mitsubishi Spyder VR4, I started a search for something for her.
The Atlantic Blue was a color that wasn't offered by any other SUV sellers and I really loved it.
I searched high and low for one, missed out on several as they were selling fast (and in short supply)

I found this one, online, in Missouri and contacted the dealer.
I put a deposit on it, and 4 days later it was in my driveway (had it transported, $750)

First "new" car I've had since 1992....

Bob.

She "opted" not to trade, as her Outback fit her "need for speed (260+hp vs 184).
I didn't mind.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

I notice Carnet is hit or miss remote starting my 22 Tiguan, sometimes it works normal, other times it won't start the car due to an "engine error" no lights when I get in and start my car normally. Will likely pop over to the dealer and see if they can pull anything of concern from a reader. Will try in the morning and see if it happens again, its a solid 50/50 split on if it'll work or not.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

The 2020, 2021 and 2022 all use 4G LTE and are safe for the foreseeable future. I'm just upset that VW knew 3G was going away but still continued the install entertainment units that were incapable of being upgraded and did this up to 2019. I have seen posts from people who said their "Car-Net module" had to be replaced but I'm assuming you would need the latest MOB to be compatible with 4G. In other words, replacing the entire head unit.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

2020 was MIB 2 (or 2.5) same as the 18/19 and 2021 is MIB 3, both the 20/21 are 4G, so likely isn't a full retrofit... Not right though that they knew


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

What about the b2b warranty if car net doesn’t work any longer I guess VW has to do something. 
Having something like this go out of service during the warranty period is unacceptable imho.
I don’t use it and really wouldn’t bring mine in for an upgrade, but folks who paid a lot on a new car should raise hell at the dealership if all of the sudden it doesn’t work any longer….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

2016vwturbo said:


> What about the b2b warranty if car net doesn’t work any longer I guess VW has to do something.
> Having something like this go out of service during the warranty period is unacceptable imho.
> I don’t use it and really wouldn’t bring mine in for an upgrade, but folks who paid a lot on a new car should raise hell at the dealership if all of the sudden it doesn’t work any longer….
> 
> ...


So far, the only response I've seen (On another board) was "AT&T shut down the 3G service. It's not our fault."


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I suspect it will be something like "design defects are not covered by warranty" or "out of our control".


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reached out to VW and the response I got was they’re looking into alternative options. Whatever that means? Also the LTE module appears to have a third connection and more than likely I imagine for another antenna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

The funny thing is that 2 days before I got this email, I got a letter saying that my subscription would automatically renew in Mid November. One hand has no clue what the other hand is doing.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Interesting info on this subject from one of the links below....









ATT 3G Service To Be Discontinued, VW Car-Net Will Not...


2018 Tiguan SEL-Premium. Received an email from VW indicating that ATT is discontinuing 3G service and that my 18 Tiguan would be unable to send/receive data after Jan 31, 2022. I don't have an active Car-Net Subscription anymore, but figured I would post this for others who might. Assume this...




www.vwvortex.com





Bob.


----------



## stephenmalbers (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm an airline pilot. We use the same principle of telemetry in commercial aircraft and it significantly improves reliability and service efficiency. I was shocked what a piece of crap Car-Net was when I bought my EOS. I investigated thoroughly for months, talking to many support staff and AT&T. The news was all bad: poorly conceived, poorly designed and atrociously supported. At one point, VW took over certain AT&T support functions and it got even worse - so bad it almost did not work at all. While this was going on, VW hired an ace troubleshooter to fix the company's. problems. She lasted a few months before they fired her. It is clear to me that VW management does not understand the HUGE potential of telemetry and I told them so. They hid behind their smokescreen telephone answering system. When I finally tracked a VP down, he shrugged and blew me off. I have fitted a new third-party system to my Eos with good technology, a visionary management team that provides recurring FREE upgrades and FIRST-RATE SUPPORT. The system is so good I can't imagine operating the car without it.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

VERY Interesting...
Care to share your solution?

I would be remiss not to Thank You for your post.
Very open and somewhat disturbing.
Before I retired I was part of an Electronic Engineering team. Software Engineer. Embedded Systems.
I, like you, was baffled by the lack of support.
How people put up with shoddy "features" makes me shake my head.

Do you think that things will change?

Bob.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Why would anyone not have already disabled Car-Net?
The only reason for it is to track the owner.
You don't want anyone tracking you, and you see Check-Engine-Light problem yourself, so you don't want anyone else tracking anything.


----------



## stephenmalbers (Oct 28, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> VERY Interesting...
> Care to share your solution?
> 
> I would be remiss not to Thank You for your post.
> ...


Bob, Thanks for interpreting my critique in the constructive way I intended. My Car-Net replacement was arrived at only after two other disasters. My solution is Car Link.- not well known because they plow their profits into R & D rather than advertising:


https://www.carlinkusa.com/


I predict your engineering background would enjoy working with their support team. I had many problems. But, they never gave up until everything worked. My Eos has remote top operation.


----------



## martin.peter.b (Nov 18, 2021)

Not unprecedented that Volkwagen went cheap on vehicle equipment. Installing 3G only capable equipment on vehicles manufactured after 2016 when it knew this service was going away is unforgivable. Understandable after cheating on fuel economy diesel fiasco. I will never buy another Volkswagen family of cars...


----------



## martin.peter.b (Nov 18, 2021)

GregRob said:


> So far, the only response I've seen (On another board) was "AT&T shut down the 3G service. It's not our fault."


But VW knew the 3G service was going away and kept installing obsolete equipment and did nothing until 2020 model year


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

All carriers stated in 2016 a planned turn down of 3G service. You’ll see other car manufacturers like Toyota/Lexus stopped installing 3G units in MY18. This makes sense that MY17 models have 3G units due to build dates. Yet VW still continued to install up to 2019. Absolutely asinine to have a 2019 model vehicle lose a service in ~2 years time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Received this from VW recently. 


"Option to Keep Connected Vehicle ServicesVolkswagen has identified a technical solution that will restore your vehicle’s connectivity by upgrading the hardware in your vehicle. Due to the industry-wide supply chain issues, the replacement part required for this technology upgrade is anticipated to be available at your local Volkswagen dealership in fall 2022. We will notify you when parts become available and provide you a one-time redemption offer code for a free repair. At that time, you can contact your dealer with your offer code to schedule a service to install the replacement part, at no charge to you.Once this free service is complete, your vehicle will have the ability to receive connected services, however an active VW Car-Net subscription will be required to enjoy any of the connected vehicle features. Without an active paid subscription, Car-Net features will remain deactivated."

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got the same a couple hours ago, so this is promising!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Never mind, I'm late to the party.

Deleted.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reached out to VW, right now they don’t know if remote start from the app will be available with the hardware upgrade. I imagine it may depend on the platform. Let’s say you have a Passat like my mom, I’d venture it’s doubtful since it’s now on the MQB platform. I also notice that certain model years it appears it’ll possibly be a OBDII dongle for MY2014-2016. 






car-net


Volkswagen car-net




carnet.vw.com





Hope that helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Did you get this in the mail or an email? I have not received anything regarding my 2019 SEL-P.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Email
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Somehow Gmail put it in my SPAM folder. It'll be interesting to see what happens with this. If they add the ability to remote start I might keep my 2019 for a while longer and re-subscribe. Otherwise I should have it paid off by the end of the year and might start looking at the 2023s.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll resubscribe regardless as it’s peace of mind for medical reasons. Hoping remote start is added for those that get updated hardware. I’m going to wait for either an ID VW, but definitely when we see cars that have DLA/Matrix off the lot without additional coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> but definitely when we see cars that have DLA/Matrix off the lot without additional coding.


I'm hoping that VW starts putting them in on MY23.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

The console in my 2019 still has the green light between the service and SOS buttons lit. The other light has never lit up, even when I had an active subscription. I'm just curious if somehow I already have the updated hardware from when I had it replaced last year. From what I have read, the light should be off since there is no longer cellular service available for it to connect to. Can anyone with a 2019 confirm?


----------

